# Does Harry need a buddy?



## Purdyburd (Jan 18, 2019)

What do you do when after 5 months you still have a couch potato? He won't eat veggies, pellets or millet, has never touched a toy in his cage and has never let my hand or hand held perch get within 8 inches before flying away. 

I am looking at pros and cons and know the worst case would two separate cages but maybe I'd get lucky and get a more outgoing bird that would be a good influence as well as a close buddy.

Anyone been in this situation. I just want Harry to be happy.


----------



## sweettreat (Jan 3, 2014)

Just a thought, Is Harry's cage in a brightly lit spot? Is there a radio on during the day?
My birds like looking out the window, especially my female.
What kind of toys does Harry have? Maybe a variety of toys like shreding toys along with swings and bells.

I don't know your setup, just trying to help.
Ronda


----------



## Purdyburd (Jan 18, 2019)

I live on the north side of the building so there isn't much light. He can see out the slider but the view is the apt bldg. next door. I'm home every day so he always sees me and I talk to him all day. He is active when I watch TV at night. Sometimes louder than the TV. He won't touch the swing or the bell and I made him shredding toys but he ignores them too. This all adds up to me thinking he could use more stimulation.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Jim,

After 5 months, I can understand your concern about Harry needing more stimulation. 
Many budgies are definitely happiest when they have a friend of their own species to interact with.

Before you make a decision with regard to getting another budgie, please carefully read the following:

There are many things to take into consideration before getting another bird.

Do you really want another pet?

1. If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.

If there are no Avian Vets in your area, then finding an Exotic Pet Veterinarian who has experience in dealing with small birds is the next best option.

2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird

Introducing two birds

3. Flock Dynamics
Flock Dynamics

Your Harmonious Flock

4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?

Why buy from an reputable breeder rather than a big box pet store

5. Vet Expense and Housing
Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?

Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine? 

Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*


----------



## Purdyburd (Jan 18, 2019)

Thanks Deborah, I read through all the new bird pages. Twice, slowly and carefully, so I wouldn't ignore any parts I didn't like.That helped to get over the impulse for now. Heck, Harry has only been in the F040 for a week and I'm wanting another bird.  I definitely would have a hard time with newbie locked up in the bedroom and me feeling guilty I was not giving equal time to both birds. And if they aren't compatible, I don't have space in the living room for another cage. It would have to go on top of the F040. 

I think it is in our nature to project feelings onto our birds. For all I know Harry is content just sitting on the couch. I know I am!! Do you know of a good budgie psychology site? It would be interesting to know what goes on in their little minds.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I do not know of a budgie psychology site nor do I know of any budgie psychologists. :laughing1:

I'm sure the little ones wonder what's going on in our minds just as much as we wonder what is going on in theirs!*


----------



## Purdyburd (Jan 18, 2019)

I just couldn't contain myself any longer and yesterday I brought home Junior, a little blue playmate for Harry, the green potato. Actually, the potato really came to life when he discovered there was another budgie in the house. When he hears Junior cheeping in the other room he just goes nuts. I've never heard him chirp so loud. 
As far as quarantine goes, Junior is in my bedroom although it's not true quarantine in my small apt. My thoughts are that every time I open and close the bedroom door it's like a big fan stirring up probably just as much if not more air exchange as having the two cages on opposite sides of the living room. About eight feet. I'm wondering if Harry would be a little calmer if he could see Junior from a distance rather than just hearing him.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*
I guess your "impulse control" :decision: wasn't so good after all, eh? :laughing:

I know you don't want to, but you are better off keeping Junior in your bedroom for the quarantine period. 
You are trying to rationalize the opening and closing of the door being a problem, but the truth is that the farther away from Harry's cage Junior is, the less risk.

*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

For quarantine, right.. it’s impossible to have “true” quarantine in our homes. But even though the air, shoes, clothing, etc can potentially transfer pathogens, we still believe it’s “better than nothing” and can still help some. Of course in the case of some deadly viral diseases that’s a different story, but that’s not as common as curable infections. 

I see your impulse control failed .


----------



## sweettreat (Jan 3, 2014)

Congratulations! Sounds like Junior will make a good friend for Harry.
The quarantine is hard to get through but it will be worth it. 
Good luck. Please keep us posted on Junior and Harry's progress even while in quarantine.


----------

